# I'm a Knifty Knitter MORON!!!



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I cannot figure out the knifty knitter. I have tried multiple times and each time, when I am trying to lift the bottom row up over the top row and over the top of the peg, I end up breaking the yarn. I'm not sure if I am even doing it right to begin with.

The How-To brochure said to use a double-layer of yarn instead of a single piece...but I have just been using a single strand of yarn. Is that OK?

When I look at the rows I complete, it looks like every other peg has the yarn wrapped around it once, and the others look like I wrapped the yarn around it twice.

Can anyone help?


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: I use a single layer too. Try not to wrap them around too tight..maybe that's why the yarn breaks..also..check what kind of yarn you're using. :wink:  Sorry I can't be of more help..I'm no expert..yet.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Where do you get these Knifty Knitters? I've never heard of them before.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I got mine at Michael's...for $13 so..in the U.S. is probably around $10. :wink:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

OK thanks!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I have tried it once but found that I had the yarn wrapped too tightly that's the key make sure the yarn is wrapped loose so it's easy to pull up. I crochet really tightly too but with knit you've reallt gotta make sure you ahve it loose enough.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Try using bulky yarn. I wrap mine super tight with a single strand of bulky, and it hasn't broke yet.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Boogaloo said:


> I cannot figure out the knifty knitter. I have tried multiple times and each time, when I am trying to lift the bottom row up over the top row and over the top of the peg, I end up breaking the yarn. I'm not sure if I am even doing it right to begin with.
> 
> The How-To brochure said to use a double-layer of yarn instead of a single piece...but I have just been using a single strand of yarn. Is that OK?
> 
> ...



You should try to use a stretchier yarn. Like jessiegrl22 posted. A bulky yarn is really thick and stretchy. And its doubled on its own so you dont have to do it. The single layer yarn can be way to tight and even be hard to knit and it by the time I'm done with a sweater my hand is killing me. lol. So i switched to a bulky yarn and it was easier and quicker and fits Lex better. I think its called Lion Brand. I bought the wool kind and its sooo nice!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Yup, Lionbrand is what I normally use as well. It works great.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

The smallest ring (blue) has cost me £6.95 from online in the UK inc postage. I cant wait to start knitting


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks guys! I managed to do a sweater but the arm holes are ALL screwed up! But other than that, it looks pretty. 

Once I get the arm holes figured out, I am going to be so psyched!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I dont even know what a nifty knitter is


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

They are kind of addictive...Karl is even helping me knit this sweater! LOL


----------

